# Reculturing vs. Direct inoculation



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been reculturing my mesophilic, thermophilic, yogurt and sour cream cultures using a few ounces from the previous batch added to skimmed, pasteurized milk. I do this once a week and any remaining portions of the old batch just get added to the pig's clabber bucket.

I've been told that I should direct inoculate from packets for the best quality dairy products or risk bad cheese. I like our cheese and other stuff and think it all tastes very very good. 

What do you all do? Do you find that you get better results from packaged cultures as opposed to culturing your own?

Also, is it possible to see the culture beasties with a microscope? I found a great deal on a 1024x microscope for $99. I would really like to be able to see what bacteria I'm growing in my cultures, but I'm betting I'd need a much bigger 'scope than that.

Thanks!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

For consistent uniform results you'd want to stick with a direct set type culture. If you're making for your own personal use and you are happy with the results of re-culturing it's much more economical
I've never thought about looking at the culture under a microscope...so no idea on that..


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think if you reculture and it is working, then use it. I have done both with good success.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

reculturing is fine until it stops tasting good. The folks who say to use a new culture every time are mostly the folks selling cultures


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks, folks! I'm so loving dairy experiments!


----------



## Mrs. Weasly (Jul 31, 2009)

April, I love dairy experiments too! 

Here's something I've started to do with my yogurt--instead of taking a little from each batch as I go to use with the next, I store 2 or 3 newly cultured whole batches in 1/2 cup quantities (I freeze it in glass jelly jars), so cultures don't "age" like they do using the other method. This way, I have months worth of great yogurt without having to buy additional cultures.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

That is a brilliant idea, Mrs. Weasly! I think I'll start doing that.
Thanks!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Keep your cultures in the freezer section of the refrig, not the much colder deep freeze. They will last longer.

I freeze them in ice cube trays then put the cubes in a zip lock.


----------



## maricybele (Sep 13, 2008)

I am of the opinion to do as our great granparents or ansestors would do. Saves money and it didn't hurt them and they kept yogurt going for years. I love the idea of the freezer cubes~


----------

